# SolenTTeers (DORSET) - Southern Meet 11th Sept



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Further to our discussions at the SJB on Tuesday we are going to move the monthly meet around the area in a bid prevent the meets becoming based on one Pub

So September's meet (kindly organised by Techno) is 7:30 for 8:00 at-

*The Worlds End Pub, Almer, Dorset, DT11 9EW*

This is to the West of the area so it is proposed that we cruise down from the Sir John Barleycorn, leaving there at 7pm, or for those that prefer then meet at the Worlds End.

*Everyone is welcome regardless of whether you are current TT Owner *

1) Malcolm & Sue
2) Richard & Julie (SJB)
3)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Click here for a Map of Worlds End Pub Location










Click Here for more Info on the Pub


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

1) Malcolm & Sue 
2) Richard & Julie (SJB) 
3)Andy (Digi)


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> 1) Malcolm & Sue
> 2) Richard & Julie (SJB)
> 3)Andy (Digi)


Me Too


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Will do my best and will keep you posted.


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

1) Malcolm & Sue 
2) Richard & Julie (SJB) 
3)Andy (Digi)
4)Blagman
5)Jog
6)Stephen and Anna


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Me too!  
BillP


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

sorry I am in Germany hope you all have a lovely time


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

1) Malcolm & Sue
2) Richard & Julie (SJB)
3)Andy (Digi)
4)Blagman
5)Jog (SJB ?)
6)Stephen and Anna (SJB?)
7) BillP (SJB?)
8.) John & Helen (SJB)
9) philMGO???

I have assumed the SJB as the starting point for several attendees. Please confirm.


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

At the moment it looks like


> 13 to Dinner


[smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=knife.gif]!!!!!!!


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Now =14 :?:

1) Malcolm & Sue 
2) Richard & Julie (SJB) 
3) Andy (Digi) 
4) Blagman 
5) Jog (SJB :? 
6) Stephen and Anna (SJB :? 
7) BillP (SJB :? 
8.) John & Helen (SJB) 
9) philMGO :?: :?: :?: 
10) Mervyn (SJB)


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Stephen and Anna (SJB 8) )


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

still a ? at the mo :wink:


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

SJB for me please

BillP


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> still a ? at the mo :wink:


Mark, I hope you can make it. Let me know Tuesday.


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Change of plan means I can now make Tuesday night  I'll meet you at SJB - what time do you intend leaving there?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

tt-tony said:


> Change of plan means I can now make Tuesday night  I'll meet you at SJB - what time do you intend leaving there?


It will be good to see you Tony. We need to leave the SJB at 7.00

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

1) Malcolm & Sue
2) Richard & Julie (SJB)
3) Andy (Digi)
4) Blagman
5) Jog (SJB :?: )
6) Stephen and Anna (SJB)
7) BillP (SJB)
8.) John & Helen (SJB)
9) philMGO :?: :?: :?: 
10) Mervyn (SJB)
11) TT-Tony (SJB)


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

I missed the last one sorry lol, forgot. Ile try and come to this one......

Wheres SJB?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Can't make this one, I'm working lates next week


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Juber said:


> I missed the last one sorry lol, forgot. Ile try and come to this one......
> 
> Wheres SJB?


Junction one M27

First left off roundabout at bottom of sliproad then left and left again :wink:

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... &ay=113550

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... &ay=113550


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

BTW, SJB stands for The Sir John Barleycorn Pub.

http://www.alcatraz.co.uk/sir_John_barleycorn_index.htm


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

:!:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> :!:


What?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > :!:
> ...


Less obvious than "bump" :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! :wink:


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi all can you put my name down will try to meet you at the SJB. Neil.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice one Neil

1) Malcolm & Sue
2) Richard & Julie (SJB)
3) Andy (Digi)
4) Blagman
5) Jog (SJB :?: )
6) Stephen and Anna (SJB)
7) BillP (SJB)
8.) John & Helen (SJB)
9) philMGO :?: :?: :?: 
10) Mervyn (SJB)
11) TT-Tony (SJB)
12) Neil Millard (SJB)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and BTW

BTW = by the way :lol:

PS WMYA @SJB (BTW) :wink:


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Shame to miss a cruise, even if it means going across the forest and back again :lol:

Will meet at [email protected]


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Cant make it. Working late tonight and it looks to be the same tomorrow too :? Have a great time. Sorry Rich


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> Cant make it. Working late tonight and it looks to be the same tomorrow too :? Have a great time. Sorry Rich


See you next then Mark?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Have a beer for me whilst I'm at work


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi sorry for not making it to night coil pack went on the way down see you all next time. Neil


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Neil - hope the CP is fixed. Next meet will probably be 9th Oct.

A big thanks to Malcolm & Sue for arranging the event, the pub was an excellent venue, with great food

Also a big thanks to everyone who made it, especially Tony and Merv who had a good 70 miles each way.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Very nice pub Malcolm and Sue, well done, food and company fine as well.

Look forward to the next meet hopefully with Billy Bedford










Teas for everyone ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Very nice pub Malcolm and Sue, well done, food and company fine as well.
> 
> Look forward to the next meet hopefully with Billy Bedford
> 
> Teas for everyone ?


I thought the new business was this?










A few trade mark TTotal stickers and you are there :lol:


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Good to see faces old and new.

Actually it was 77 miles  back home from the pub for me...I feel like I'm wearing the poor old thing out! However, the extra use has added another 600 miles to the "miles to service" value  so maybe I should be giving it a bit more use.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice pub Malcolm and Sue, well done, food and company fine as well.
> ...


Yeh thats Billy's Italian Cousin Freddy :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Here is another cousin from Scandinavia


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Do you remember Toni from when you were a bit younger?

































I am afraid this does bring back memories from when I was about 7 years old


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

only a load of question marks :?:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wow where did you find those pics?  Need more Bedford CA pics on this thread!


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Just the one ok pic. I'll have to remember the tripod next time.








Thanks again Malcolm and Sue.
I've just got to finish my research of local pub food before putting up the thread for the next meet :wink:


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

thanks one and all for a terrific evening
sorry no CA pics

BillP


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Great meet, thanks everyone:
1. Drive across the New Forest during sunset :!: 
2. Good food & some laughs ~ occasionally at my expense :lol: 
3. Drive back home in record time


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

surftt said:


> Just the one ok pic. I'll have to remember the tripod next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has the Mk2 coupe fallen out with the mk1 cars ? :lol:


----------

